# Bismarckheringe lagern ? aber wie ?



## prophet12 (3. April 2007)

Moin moin, ich weiss die Frage sollte woll besser unter Rezepte stehen, aber ich denke hier sind die Chancen erstmal höher mehr Antworten zu bekommen. Später kann ein Mod. das Thema ja gerne verschieben. 

Nun aber zur Frage:

Wie lagert Ihr eure Bismarckheringe über längere Zeit?

Ich habe meine Heringe 3 Tage in Salz gehabt,  dann 4 Tage in Essig und jetzt müssen sie noch 3 Tage in einem bestimmten Sud(mit Gewürzen, die ich vorher aufgekocht habe usw.)ziehen.  
Donnerstag sind Sie dann fertig.

Ich möchte die fertigen Bismarckheringe dann am liebsten in einem Steintopf über längere Zeit im Kühlschrank lagern. Aber in welchem Sud ??? Hat vielleicht einer ein Rezept ? 

Vielen Dank


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Bismarckheringe lagern ? aber wie ?*

Gut erkannt, gehört ins Rezepteforum, ich schubs es daher dahin.

Zur Frage:
Je mehr Essig und Salz im Sud ist, desto länger haltbar.

Grundregel gibts da aber keine, da das von vielen Faktoren abhängt (Fettgehalt der Fische, Konzentration und Dauer vom Einlegen in Essig/Salz, Sudkonzentration etc.).

Grundsätzlich müssen die Fische auf jeden Fall bedeckt sein vom Sud und das Ganze abgedeckt. Nie mit den Fingern reinfassen sondern immer mit BEsteck.

Und je kühler der Kühlschrank gestellt ist, desto länger halten die Teile.


----------



## prophet12 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Bismarckheringe lagern ? aber wie ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gut erkannt, gehört ins Rezepteforum, ich schubs es daher dahin.




hier liesst das doch eh keiner....  Danke


----------



## prophet12 (3. April 2007)

*AW: Bismarckheringe lagern ? aber wie ?*

Das Thema sollte zur Zeit ins Saisonforum !!! später kanns ja hier rein...
Warum gehts sowas in anderen Foren und hier nicht ????


----------



## Reisender (6. April 2007)

*AW: Bismarckheringe lagern ? aber wie ?*



prophet12 schrieb:


> Das Thema sollte zur Zeit ins Saisonforum !!! später kanns ja hier rein...
> Warum gehts sowas in anderen Foren und hier nicht ????


 

Nun ja dann sag es den Thomas......:m :m  Dann holt er den Fred wieder wo anders hin !!!!! Denn nur in Rezepte gehört er nicht hin.#6 

Bratheringe sind auch noch nach 4-5 Wochen gut, wenn du sie gut Abschließt.......Und Einfrieren kannst du sie auch mit Lacke.....#6


----------

